# AF at 11dpo (9dp2dt)??????? Worried.....



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

sorry for the gross post......i'm currently 11dpo (9dp2dt) and had some pink spotting this morning following af cramps and a few hours later had some redish ewcm when i checked internally.  i've got a small spot of brown cm now showing on a PL and have no cramps to speak of.  I wondered what your opinions are on whether this is early AF?  I'm on progesterone suppositories and on my last BFN IVF, AF didnt show until 15dpo (I tested neg at 14dpo).  I haven't tested yet, but wondered what the chances are that this is early AF or some sort of implantation spotting. Im really stressing - not sure whether its too early to test tomorrow or whether i'm out completely.  

TIA


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Julie,

Aw hun it's so difficult to tell but i think there certainly could be a chance that it's implantation spotting. I know it's really stupid of me to say try not to worry  but I think you just have to try and hang in there for a few more days at least before you test.

Keeping everything crossed for a fabulous BFP  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------

